# Re covering seats ?



## stephsol (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi All,
although a hymer with creamish colour upholstery comes up occasionally, the mainly patterned fabrics are too much for me. So, does anyone know approx cost of re-covering as Im keen to get on with my plan and I'm finding only the odd van with a cream colour interior
Thanks Steph


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Regal Furnishing are at all the shows. We had our Rapido re-upholstered in cream leather. Give them a call on 01159 329988 & they will give you a price. They are in Ilkeston.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

We have just recently had our van re-upholstered at Regal. Very friendly and professional company and will do whatever you want. We too wanted to get away from the 'holiday' patterned fabrics and went for the rear lounge in a plainish beige with the mirror surround and under-bed pelmet in a contrasting colour and the cab seats done in two tone.

We had additional cushions and curtains. All with new foam included. Total cost £2000 inc VAT.

JohnW


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

stick some seat covers over them, they will then be machine washable if needed and only cost a few pounds


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, Regal seem to be nice professional people. On my list of ttd. They quoted me +- £2000 but I suppose it depends on what covering you choose.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Or find someone to do it privately.

We bought 2x 4.5m roll ends of fabric from Dunelm for about £25 and found someone local who does dress making/upholstery to do the machining. 
Total cost less than £300 for 5 cushions, 3 side wall panels and a very complicated headrest section.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I think the £2k includes new foam as well. There's also Tockfield's who advertise in the Caravan Club magazine with a discount for CC members. They have a website - they also do new 'foam only' jobs as well.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

HermanHymer said:


> I think the £2k includes new foam as well. There's also Tockfield's who advertise in the Caravan Club magazine with a discount for CC members. They have a website - they also do new 'foam only' jobs as well.


£1700 buys a lot of foam. Ours didn't need foam as it was fairly new, but just in the wrong colour.


----------



## stephsol (Aug 20, 2015)

*thanks*

thanks for the feedback have found someone to do it, will go the Dunelm end of roll route. this opens up my search quite a bit. thanks again - Steph


----------

